# Upgraded wifes car



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Last spring I told my wife she had to get rid of that GMPOS she was driving....She said GMPOS doesn't spell Impala....We went car shopping.....

Her car was a very gently used plain Jane 2009 my dad had driven. It was an adequate car.....

I never buy NEW cars, but with little invested in the trade in, I told her that anything within reason, new or used was on the table.....

She didn't like anything at the Chrysler dealer except the Challenger, and we both wanted more interior room than my Mustang GT......

The only car I had researched and was really interested in was the Jaguar XF, but living in NE Arkansas, it was at least a 100 miles to a Jaguar dealer.....But I did run across a used XK8 that I test drove. I was not impressed. I didn't see or feel anything different from my Mustang....

On to the Buick dealership...Again NADA......I was ready to head home but we hit the Ford dealer on the way....I told the salesman that the first car she liked I would buy....The first car she sat in was a new Fusion....Not bad. 

Then she walked out on the used car lot, and slid into a 2014 Lincoln MKZ. We closed the deal, and drove it home that day.....

I had test driven it briefly, and with an extended warranty thrown in, I said "why not".....

A little over a year later, I am more than pleased with the MKZ....

Being from the old school, I looked up the 1/4 mile times and compared them to some cars I was familiar with. The 3.6 liter V6 did the quarter in around the same time as the 1969 383 Roadrunner. Not a super car, but no slouch....and 25 mpg on the highway....Since we only put around 2,000 miles a year on a vehicle that is plenty good for me....

I really never use the paddle shifters, and was shocked at the CD player only having one slot.....Till I figured out that the USB port and a thumb drive could hold enough music for a 4 hour drive...

I was sitting in the Lincoln on the grocery store parking lot, waiting for the wife, when a woman pecked on the passenger window....I rolled it down, and she asked what the car was. I told her, and she said "this is a really beautiful car"....That has happened 4 or 5 times in the past year.....People stop to look at and ask about the car....I get this in My Mustang GT ragtop, even though it is almost 10 years old..but never expected it in a 4 door sedan....It never happened in the GMPOS....

Over a year in, I must say the wife made a good choice, and looking at the MKZ and the Jag XF, I am glad we bought the Lincoln.

The Jaguar is faster with the V8, but I never get to stretch out the Lincoln with the type of driving we do...


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Been on my radar for the wife's next car as well. She really likes her Toyota hybrid. Admittedly so do I, mostly on account of $$$. Important when you drive it 30-40,000 miles a year. I've read some really good reviews on Lincoln hybrids. Figured we may give one of those a try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

thebirdman said:


> Been on my radar for the wife's next car as well. She really likes her Toyota hybrid. Admittedly so do I, mostly on account of $$$. Important when you drive it 30-40,000 miles a year. I've read some really good reviews on Lincoln hybrids. Figured we may give one of those a try.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a 2006 Mustang GT Ragtop with 39,000 miles on it. I have had it 4 years and it had 30.000 on it when I bought it. 

The MKZ had 27,000 on it over a year ago, it now has 28,000...So MPG is a non issue with me...4 years ago I was driving 500 miles a week, just driving to work.

I like the looks of the MKZ much better than the Jaguar I wanted, and it is a very comfortable and quiet car to drive. I have driven it on short 200 mile trips, and it is great on the interstate. 
I would do some research about the hybrid before I bought one, but they are the same price as a gas engine model, so price is not an issue...


----------

